# 9003 or 9007?



## braver (Jun 27, 2001)

I went to Sears to replace a headlight bulb of my 2000 Jetta GLS VR6. Thheir computer said it's 9003. When I opened the cover it was 9007 (should have been the other way 'round, 'fcourse.)
But in the thread
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1823441
it says 9007 on top, *and* 9003 in the middle!
-- while the thread linked off MkIV FAQ lacks pics (broken):
http://www.geocities.com/thisi....html
So why does 9003 pop up here and there when it's 9007?


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: 9003 or 9007? (braver)*

thats strange cause I dont even think 9003 is a bulb for both high and low (I could be wrong so I will leave it at that)
Willing to bet money that you need a 9007 and leave it at that. only other bulb type I know of being used by an MK4 jetta is H4, mostly for ecodes.


----------



## braver (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: 9003 or 9007? (BrunoVdub)*

So the ecode for 9007 is H7, and for 9003 is H4? And what's ecode, exactly?


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: 9003 or 9007? (braver)*

oh no no thats not what i meant. Ecodes are european spec headlights made by hella. 
Ya see there two kinds of headlights. DOT and ECE. The DOT are the american spec headlights where as the ECE are europeon spec headlights. They give off different patterns.
The norm as far as jetta headlights is strictly 9007 because it acts as your low beam and your high beam in one bulb. The ecode headlight uses the H4 bulb which also is similar to the 9007 bulb.
H7 bulbs are single purpose bulbs. They either act as a low beam or a high beam.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: 9003 or 9007? (braver)*

9003 is the DOT spec' equivalent to an H4. E-code Jetta (Bora) lights use an H4 - so the 9003 will also fit.
Stock Jetta headlights take a 9007 bulb - so that's what you need.
So 9003 and H4 are basically the same. But 9007 and H7 are completely different - confusing eh?


----------



## NoSpooL (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: 9003 or 9007? (dennisgli)*

Not alot of difference, the H7 jus has metal contact without a "base" really where the 9007 has the normal black base with 3 plugs in there. Hope that helps.


----------

